# Quoth the Server - 404!



## Michael Morris

With apologies to Edgar Allan Poe...

_Once upon a midnight dreary, while I websurfed, weak and weary,
Over many a strange and spurious website of 'hot chicks galore',
While through the net I went boring, suddenly there came a warning,
...And my heart was filled with mourning, mourning for my dear amour.
..."'Tis not possible," I muttered, "give me back my cheap hardcore!" 
*Quoth the server, "404".​*_
Ok, all kidding aside, this is the One Thread to Rule Them All concerning broken links.  It's even linked from the site 404 message   Enjoy and report.


----------



## BOZ

FYI, the Creature Catalog is "404 - File Not Found Error"

and you might want to test the link from the 404 page because it didn't work for me...


----------



## DMH

I tried to get to several companies under the reviews and the link directed me back to the main reviews page.

Also the page I am looking at right now is all white with black letters and yellow smilies.


----------



## Michael Morris

It's gonna be a long night...


----------



## Knight Otu

In the "Site Menu" dropdown, the "D&D/D20 News" and "Headlines" links are broken, while the "Messageboards" link leads, due to the change, to the news page.


----------



## Michael Morris

Refresh your cache Knight - your browser is seeing an older version of the page for those particular links to be wrong.

@Boz - I'll get to the creature catalogues within the week.

Fixes to the reviews database links require hard recoding - and may not be fixed before I simply replace the whole thing.


----------



## Bynw

*Feats Database*

The feats database is 404


----------



## Pseudonym

The Middle Earth d20 conversion pages are 404.  http://www.enworld.org/med20/


----------



## Michael Morris

Those were scheduled to be taken down for lack of support.  Same thing with Dusk.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Back into time*

*



			Welcome, Truth Seeker.
		
Click to expand...


*


> You last visited: 12-31-1969




*POOF*
oHHHHHHhhh...pur-tty col-ors....


----------



## Michael Morris

Bynw said:
			
		

> The feats database is 404




The feats database was removed for legal concerns and will not be relaunched.


----------



## DMH

Also I tried searching for indivdual products in the reviews and that sent me to a page that explained how to use the search function. Strangely enough it says to input the key word in the box on the right when the box is on the left side of the page.


----------



## Fyrestryke

*Hosted sites*

When are the hosted sites slated to come back online?  Inzeladun is 404.  Or, has the url for it changed?


----------



## Michael Morris

They where transferred and were working, but apparently someone went behind my back and changed a setting or two.


----------



## Fyrestryke

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> They where transferred and were working, but apparently someone went behind my back and changed a setting or two.




Hehe.  No rush.  I just need to make some updates and test them.    Get the important stuff done first.  

Edit - On another note, I can't FTP into the site.  It just flat refuses me, doesn't offer to accept username and password.  Again, no rush.

Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## Desdichado

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Those were scheduled to be taken down for lack of support.  Same thing with Dusk.



Really?  That's too bad.  Despite the lack of new material, I still went back several times to look at the older material for Middle-earth d20, even as recently as a few weeks ago.


----------



## HellHound

A lot of the ENPublishing graphics used in our adcopies and promotional material are stored in the /forums/Nat20 directory on the old server.

It appears the whole directory did not make the transfer to the new server.

_edit: oh yeah, my sig is in there too..._


----------



## HellHound

Any chance we can get that directory transfered? Or am I in the situation of running through all the webpages out there and finding out which ones reference which files, upload those files to the dreadgazebo server and aim all the references that way?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Those were scheduled to be taken down for lack of support.  Same thing with Dusk.




Bummer, dude -- I liked that site (partly because it's my only published d20 material!)


----------



## Michael Morris

The contents are zipped up and on the server's hard drive.  If enough folk ask we'll find a way to reintigrate it - either by launching the site anew or putting the files in the downloads area (once that is up).


----------



## Creamsteak

For some reason, when I access the pbp forums, I'm getting a weird white screen (snapshot attached). I can't see threads when it's up.


----------



## Michael Morris

Links directing to http://www.enworld.org/forums/* should not work.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko

Oh dear, does this mean a whole bunch of links (in sigs and whatnot) to old posts are now kaput (since they all pretty much followed that format)? 

Looks like I'm going to be updating a bunch of bookmarks...

As a side note, you have my appreciation, MM, for working so hard on the site!


----------



## Michael Morris

Omit the /forums/ part of the url.  Items that were at http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=X are now at http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=X  Internal links are unaffected, external links to threads will break.


----------



## Plane Sailing

I bet that's going to be a whole load of broken links! The server log files are going to be showing 404 errors for a long time to come 

have you considered and rejected any options for automatically removing /forums from incoming URLs or performing an appropriate redirect? Or even including in the 404 error page the probably correct URL (i.e. if the incoming URL is of the form enworld.org/forums/*** it provides a link enworld.org/*** )

Cheers


----------



## Michael Morris

I tried aliasing forums/ to /http but that disrupts the cookies.


----------



## Turanil

When I reach this page http://www.enworld.org/forums.php, the link leading to the Off-topic Discussion forum does lead me to a 404 Error page.


----------



## Turanil

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> As a side note, you have my appreciation, MM, for working so hard on the site!



Yeah, thanks for all that great job!


----------



## jonesy

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Omit the /forums/ part of the url.  Items that were at http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=X are now at http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=X  Internal links are unaffected, external links to threads will break.



The off-topic link at the front page appears to me in the former style and leads to a 404, while the off-topic link at the general rpg forum is of the latter style and works fine.

Oh, and the normal smilie appears as a text saying "smilie" in the list, and doesn't show at all in a post.


----------



## LeapingShark

Yea, all of the links embedded within the varius forum descriptions are pointing to the old "enworld.org/forums/..." and are sending back 404s.


----------



## Anna-Tar

The link to "EN World Neverwinter Nights Web Page" is broken

*Steps to reproduce*
1. Click *Site Menu*, then *Messageboards*
2. Click *Software, Computers and D&D Utilities* (http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=6)
3. Click *EN World Neverwinter Nights Web Page* (http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=177)

This results in a 404 error.


----------



## Asmor

"My User Control Panel" in the "My Account" drop down is broken, still links to /forums/usercp.php


----------



## azmodean

The link to Living ENWorld from http://www.enworld.org/forums.php are listed as http://www.enworld.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=89

At a second glance, all of the "subforums" are listed with "/forums/forumdisplay.php"


----------



## tjoneslo

From the D20 Reviews page, the title bar for "Message Boards" also connect to http://www.enworld.org/forums


----------



## dpmcalister

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Omit the /forums/ part of the url.  Items that were at http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=X are now at http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=X  Internal links are unaffected, external links to threads will break.



Following this advice, I've fixed my sites problem with sydnicating your news, but you need to add fixing the link details on the Syndication page to reflect this.


----------



## johnsemlak

I noticed links I have posted in my sig are leading to the 404 page.  Should I reset the links somehow, or will that be fixed eventually?


----------



## EricNoah

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I noticed links I have posted in my sig are leading to the 404 page.  Should I reset the links somehow, or will that be fixed eventually?




Kind of a pain, but it looks like any URL like this...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=108597

will have to be adjusted to look like this:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=108597

(take "forums/" out of the URL)

(And what makes it strange is that on the first day I was able to get to the old-style links, but now I can't.)


----------



## Michael Morris

Hmm..  The first day I had apache configured to alias those back, but images started breaking and I feared cookie corruption, so I set it to 404.


----------



## EricNoah

This might be related to the missing smileys, no?  

(We're providing you clues so you, the Master Inquisitive, can track down the culprit! )


----------



## Michael Morris

Probably is.  I'll check the smiley paths to make sure they are absolute.

If an image breaks, view the source code and check if it's absolute or relative.  An absolute link looks like this

http://www.enworld.org/images/something.gif

A relative link is

images/something.gif


----------



## Michael Morris

Ok, yeah - the smilie paths were wrong.  Fixed.


----------



## Eternalknight

My site has a topsites link on it which leads to the 404 page; where do I find the updated Topsites page?


----------



## Michael Morris

You don't.  Topsites has been discontinued.  Use http://www.enworld.org/links.php instead.


----------



## Mithran

Oops it works nevermind. Good fixing.


----------



## Tharen the Damned

> I tried to get to several companies under the reviews and the link directed me back to the main reviews page.




I have the same problem.

No access to any Reviews.


----------



## Dees

what about creature catalogue? 

www.enworld.org/cc/


----------



## Michael Morris

I will get to cc soon.


----------



## Dees

thanks.
I'll wait.


----------



## Gez

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> The feats database was removed for legal concerns and will not be relaunched.




Too bad.  I liked the idea, and hoped for it to be extended to monsters, spells and items.


----------



## BOZ

if it was legally questionable, i wonder why it was attempted in the first place?  oh well, not a big deal i suppose.


----------



## WmRAllen67

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> _Once upon a midnight dreary, while I websurfed, weak and weary,
> Over many a strange and spurious website of 'hot chicks galore',
> While through the net I went boring, suddenly there came a warning,
> ...And my heart was filled with mourning, mourning for my dear amour.
> ..."'Tis not possible," I muttered, "give me back my cheap hardcore!"
> *Quoth the server, "404".​*_




BRILLIANT!

Haven't laughed so hard in days! Could you finish the poem, or is that left as an exercise for the student?

(Ended up here trying to get to a story hour thread...)


----------



## dm5

*No Access to Reviews 1:07AM EST*



			
				Tharen the Damned said:
			
		

> I have the same problem.
> 
> No access to any Reviews.




Reviews ready to post, but I can;t even see a company's product list.  Advise when Reviews ready to use.  Thanks!
DM5


----------



## Michael Morris

The code written by Blacksway and Liquide isn't behaving on this server, and I don't know why. I am trying to whip up a substitute, but it takes time.


----------



## Gundark

link to crooked staff is 404.


----------



## DragonLancer

External Links to the voting/Top D20 sites page leads to the 404.


----------



## Michael Morris

Gundark said:
			
		

> link to crooked staff is 404.




http://www.enworld.org/CrookedStaffProductions


----------



## Michael Morris

DragonLancer said:
			
		

> External Links to the voting/Top D20 sites page leads to the 404.




Discontinued.  Use http://www.enworld.org/links.php


----------



## hippocrachus

My User Control Panel drop-down has also been swiped by a cutthroat...

(Or was that cutpurse?)

Edit: My thanks.


----------



## Shaldizar

*Loona, Port of Intrigue link is MIA*

Howdy,
I wanted to add 

Loona, Port of Intrigue

to the list of links to be fixed


----------



## Gundark

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/CrookedStaffProductions





thanks


----------



## hippocrachus

Well, the oddest thing...
I can access my USCP drop-down off of this thread and other threads I've posted in, but EN World home and others I can not access off of.


----------



## Colberane

*RolePlayingMaster v4.3.4*

A link brought me here to the infamous "404 error". Do you know where the correct link is for the download of RolepPlaying Master v4.3.4 is? I would appreciate any help to get me there.


----------



## Wellard

*Roleplaying master*

I have also ended up here whilst trying to download RPM. I let Luke know but his alternative link is also leading me to 404


----------



## Hellefire

*Ceramic DM*

Finally got the general topic page to come up, but all the links to past competitions give my 404s.

Aaron Blair
Foren Star


----------



## Michael Morris

Roleplaying Master...
http://www.enworld.org/RPM

Back to coding.


----------



## lkj

*conversion library*

Hello,
   How about the conversion library? I managed to navigate my way through the 404's to the main page (http://www.enworld.org/local_links.php?action=links&catid=16). But all the links on the page are 404.
    Thanks for all the hard work!

AD

Edit: Oops. I see that Michael has addressed this question elsewhere. Sorry for the clutter.


----------



## DSC-EricPrice

Just a quick note. Unless I'm mistaken the links to at least two pages on page

http://www.enworld.org/index.php?page=pdf

are giving me 404 errors. One is "post your news scoops" (http://www.enworld.org/forums/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=111) , the other is "news posting policy" (http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=111493).

Both links appear in the white box immediately below the center advertisement.


----------



## Morrus

DSC-EricPrice said:
			
		

> Just a quick note. Unless I'm mistaken the links to at least two pages on page
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/index.php?page=pdf
> 
> are giving me 404 errors. One is "post your news scoops" (http://www.enworld.org/forums/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=111) , the other is "news posting policy" (http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=111493).
> 
> Both links appear in the white box immediately below the center advertisement.




Got it.  Thanks!


----------



## Morrus

lkj said:
			
		

> Hello,
> How about the conversion library? I managed to navigate my way through the 404's to the main page (http://www.enworld.org/local_links.php?action=links&catid=16). But all the links on the page are 404.




Yikes!  Could you show me the link which took you to that page?  I need to remove it.


----------



## TheGogmagog

http://www.worldslargestdungeon.com/otherparties/
Has a link that leads to the 404 link


----------



## DSC-EricPrice

On the miscellaneous downloads page (http://www.enworld.org/local_links.php?action=links&catid=19) the very first entry, 100 Fantasy City Locations.pdf leads to http://www.enworld.org/local_links.php?action=jump&id=346, but the file isnt there, nor is there a link to it.


----------



## lkj

Morrus said:
			
		

> Yikes!  Could you show me the link which took you to that page?  I need to remove it.





Hey Morrus, 
    I probably used the wrong wording when I said 'navigated'. The way I found it was this: 
I did a google search which gave me this link:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/news.php?page=downloads

Which of course was broken. But a little manipulation and observation let me adjust that link to this link:

http://www.enworld.org/index.php?page=downloads

Which in fact does work. Now that page gave me this link: 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/local_links.php?action=links&catid=16

Which does not work. But remove the 'forums' part of that path, and we have:

http://www.enworld.org/local_links.php?action=links&catid=16

Which takes us to that page.

Anyway, I probably didn't need to give you the whole shebang. But figured it might illustrate how you can get there. Not straightforward at all.

Hope that helps.

AD


----------



## Sammael

I was very unpleasantly surprised when I got a 404 on the main ENWorld page a moment ago.


----------



## Everett

My subscription thread is 404.

I got it back once by messing around (don't remember how)


----------



## Cymew

Creature collection and conversion library is (still) 404.

Any news on any of them?

Almost any other link is broken as well. Did something really important break down, or what?


----------



## Y.O.Morales

I tried (at last) to create a hosted forum by following this link:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/en_hosted_forum.php

But it got me to page 404 and eventually here. What's the new address for setting up the account?


----------



## Raloc

Just take out /forums/

http://www.enworld.org/en_hosted_forum.php

Edit: Hrmm, doesn't work.  It works with all the old threads with /forums in them.  :/


----------



## Pacio49

*Community Supporter link 404*

Being new here I clicked the link on Community Supporter link in the nag box up top on forums to find out what level of donation would unlock the search features for the site, etc., and it 404'd me.


----------



## jayaint

Umm... I feel like a worthless newbie asking for this, but PirateCat's link to his zip file of his SH is 404'd. Was in the mood for some light reading, you know?

Any pointers?


----------



## MrFilthyIke

Was trying to follow link visit: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=79426

What happened too it??


----------



## BOZ

try it now.  

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=79426


----------



## Benben

*No new users for you!*

Quoth the raven: http://www.enworld.org/forums/register.php?

Friend of mine emailed this when he was trying to register for the boards.


----------



## BOZ

try it now.  

http://www.enworld.org/register.php?


----------



## Knight Otu

Benben said:
			
		

> Quoth the raven: http://www.enworld.org/forums/register.php?
> 
> Friend of mine emailed this when he was trying to register for the boards.




I've logged out to check the links, and both Join ENWorld links seem to point in the right direction...


----------



## megamania

Links to Strikeforce: Morituri are no longer working.  I am guessing my Darksun Story will also fall into this catagory.


----------



## megamania

Eberron also


----------



## Knight Otu

Do you mean the links in your sig? If so, remove the /forums part of the links, and they should work again.


----------



## Benben

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I've logged out to check the links, and both Join ENWorld links seem to point in the right direction...




I was able to recreate this when my friend sent me the link, but it looks like it's fixed now. 

Thank you all.


----------



## jezter6

Hey Mike, Is the Malls & Morons hosted site no longer working?


----------



## maglalosus

*broken sword productions*

where is it?... there a link for it on the hosted site 'crooked staff productions' but i get a 404 when i click on it?

thanks - mag.


----------



## maglalosus

any chance of a response?


----------



## maglalosus

*great.........*

........feedback... NOT


----------



## Michael Morris

I'm not a bot. Between work, coding, and school I occasionally miss threads.

I'll look into this on my lunch break.


----------



## ThrorsGold

*Bring Back Middle Earth d20*



			
				Michael Morris said:
			
		

> The contents are zipped up and on the server's hard drive. If enough folk ask we'll find a way to reintigrate it - either by launching the site anew or putting the files in the downloads area (once that is up).




I'm asking.  Thank you.


----------



## Trekkie

*Another one for you guys...*

The dungeon generator download link is broken...


----------



## Alfblack

Broken link..

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/hosted/csp/


----------



## Morrus

Alfblack said:
			
		

> Broken link..
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/hosted/csp/




Where on the site did you find that link?  There should be no enworld.cyberstreet.com links anywhere.

Crooked Staff Productions' (presuming that's what "csp" is) can be found via the list of hosted sites - see "Hosted Sites" on the main menu on the main page.


----------



## jgbrowning

Here's a homeless link...

http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?...ns&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=40&page=1


----------



## Teflon Billy

I'm getting the 404 page when I click "Submit" on the Ennies Voting booth


----------



## Hand of Evil

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I'm getting the 404 page when I click "Submit" on the Ennies Voting booth



Same here AND it looks like I can VOTE again!


----------



## Michael Morris

That's cause your vote didn't take in the first place. I goofed up the form feed - you'll need to reload the page.

When you see the red attention message, you're good to go (though I will take that down about 3 hours from now as it won't be necessary).


----------



## rgutzmer

Links on this page http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/index.php
have the format:
http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/converted/view_c.php?CreatureID=865

and should be:
http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/view_c.php?CreatureID=865

Links on this page http://www.enworld.org/cc/creature_crypt/index.php
have the format:
http://www.enworld.org/cc/creature_crypt/converted/view_c.php?CreatureID=865

and should be:
http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/view_c.php?CreatureID=865


----------



## Morrus

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Here's a homeless link...
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=40&page=1




Again, where is that link?  I can't correct them without knowing where you found it!


----------



## Steve Jung

In Community News for Friday, Aug. 12, there is a broken link.
The web address for Treasure Tables is misspelled. The bad link is http://trasuretables.org. The correct link is http://treasuretables.org.


----------



## jgbrowning

Morrus said:
			
		

> Again, where is that link?  I can't correct them without knowing where you found it!




I don't remember. I can barely remember my middle name.  

joe b.


----------



## BOZ

G?


----------



## Nap

Two of Claudio Pozas' pictures are not found as links (the 404 message).  They are as follows:

http://www.enworld.org/Pozas/Pictures/FDP/temple_commander.jpg

(entitled Lady Janice Winter)

http://www.enworld.org/Pozas/Pictures/FDP/temple_head_priest.jpg

(entitled Father Tom Kerith)


I hope these work soon, because I really wanted to use these full size images in my game next week!


----------



## Eternalknight

I'm getting a 404 error when trying to access my user account control panel from the new gamestore as well as the 'my account' drop-down menu.


----------



## buzz

Trying to get to my subscription page from the new GameStore, I get a 404. The URL that it's trying to use is http://www.enworld.org/shop/subscription.php?

Guess it's adding "shop/" to the default root.


----------



## Findas

The link in this message is broken:  

"Welcome! You're seeing this message because you have successfully completed your registration but you've never posted. We'd love to hear from you. Click here to say Hello and maybe even post a few details about yourself."

Oh, and as long as I'm here, I might as well say it:  "Hello!"


----------



## Thevail

The random dungeon generator and the random treasure generator work fine on the site (way to go), but the links to the offline versions are 404. Goony Bird, I mean Spinny beard, um wait spoony bard 

Thevail


----------



## MrR_

The "Electronic Aids" link from here - http://www.enworld.org/downloads/index.php? no worky.


----------



## genshou

Linking from http://www.enworld.org/shop/index.php?do=search&field-author-exact=Ryan Nock to the members list via the top menu tries to link me to http://www.enworld.org/shop/memberlist.php? when it should link to http://www.enworld.org/memberlist.php?

This may be true of other areas in the ENGS as well, though I'll leave that up to you to test.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

buzz said:
			
		

> Trying to get to my subscription page from the new GameStore, I get a 404. The URL that it's trying to use is http://www.enworld.org/shop/subscription.php?
> 
> Guess it's adding "shop/" to the default root.




http://www.enworld.org/shop/usercp.php? is also not working


----------



## Nyaricus

*Where's my Santa Claus??*

on this page - http://www.enworld.org/Inzeladun/inzeladun/updates.htm - the link in this bit of text



> December 16 (Fyrestryke) - Here's wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas from Vincent and everyone at The World of Inzeladun! Check out the all new 3.5 version of Vincent's Santa Claus!




that says "Santa Claus" isn't working.

Thanks gentlemen - see you all around


----------



## JimTS

Pick & mix developer's kit in the shop is broken.


----------



## MrDude

*Jamis Buck Dungeon generator*

Jamis Buck's Dungeon generator is not where it's supposed to be.
Here's where it's supposed to be: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news...d&name=Downloads&file=index&req=getit&lid=159

Thank you.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

In this post, there is a link to "system in place for newsfeeds from EN World" that does not work: http://www.enworld.org/forums/news.php?page=syndicate

I tried taking out the /forums part of the link, but http://www.enworld.org/news.php?page=syndicate doesn't work either.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

OK, the correct URL for the Syndication instructions is: http://www.enworld.org/index.php?page=syndicate

Just gotta check out that "Synication" link at the bottom of every page.


----------



## hammerlily

Getting the 404 message on the Ennies Link page (http://www.enworld.org/ennies/links.html)
when clicking on both Tabletop Adventure Links.

The link is: http://www.enworld.org/ennies/www.tabletopadventures.com 

and should be: http://www.tabletopadventures.com

Thanks!


----------



## Mortuorum

As a newly registered member, I get a message at the top of the page:


> EN World Announcement: Welcome! You're seeing this message because you have successfully completed your registration but you've never posted. We'd love to hear from you. Click here to say Hello and maybe even post a few details about yourself.



The "click here" link is broken.

Peace.


----------



## BOZ

that should probably link here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=105513


----------



## Cedric_the_Saxon

*Temple of Elemental Evil 3.5 Conversion*

I ended up in 404 land when I clicked on the ToEE link on this page:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=62360
Right under converted 3.5 modules.  HELP!!!


----------



## Leto

Two more links from Claudio Poza's site aren't working.

http://www.enworld.org/Pozas/Pictures/FDP/ogre_rogue_female.jpg

Sushnak, the ogress rogue - the url title is ogre rogue female

http://www.enworld.org/Pozas/Pictures/FDP/ogre_fighter_female.jpg

Nugdush, the ogress fighter - the url title is ogre fighter female

Let the ogre females be seen!


----------



## Morrus

Cedric_the_Saxon said:
			
		

> I ended up in 404 land when I clicked on the ToEE link on this page:
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=62360
> Right under converted 3.5 modules.  HELP!!!




That's just someone's signature.  If they didn't put the right link there, we're not gonna know what it's supposed to be.


----------



## Michael Morris

Leto said:
			
		

> Two more links from Claudio Poza's site aren't working.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/Pozas/Pictures/FDP/ogre_rogue_female.jpg
> 
> Sushnak, the ogress rogue - the url title is ogre rogue female
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/Pozas/Pictures/FDP/ogre_fighter_female.jpg
> 
> Nugdush, the ogress fighter - the url title is ogre fighter female
> 
> Let the ogre females be seen!



 Broken links on any hosted site need to be brought to the attention of the operator of that site.


----------



## Brix

http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

Had a very nice picture of one of my characters. The picture was killed during a computer crash at home. And now I#m desperatly trying to retrieve it.
Thanks


----------



## LightPhoenix

Brix, do you remember the thread it was posted in, or maybe what the file was called?  I tried searching google (site:enworld.org brix) for a cache, but I don't have time at the moment to sort through 83 results.


----------



## Torack

The EL Calculator from the Toolbox section on the main page is down. Thanks.

link


----------



## Blackrat

Tried to change my email addres in my account to one that is actually been used nowadays, got this message:

"Warning: fopen(http://...@hotmail.com) [function.fopen]: failed to open stream: No route to host in /shop/functions_rpgnow.php on line 142

Unable to open remote file."

Don't know what the problem is?

EDIT: Stupid me, there seems to already be a thread about this particular problem. Gonna be shamefull and post in there too.


----------



## Manzanita

Doomguard in HTML  from the creature catalog sent me to the 404 page


----------



## Leif

*Constables of the 14th Ward difficulties*

We're having problems accessing the attached files in the "Constables of the 14th Ward" thread.  The problem began when the site went down last evening.  I had hoped that it would fix itself when ENWorld came back online, but that does not seem to be the case yet. 

The attached file in question: http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=31089

Also, I tried to remove one of the attached files, and reload it from my computer, but even this didn't resolve the problem, which leads me to suspect that any files I attach to the thread from now on may be inaccessible, if the problem is not corrected.

Thanks for your help with this issue.


----------



## Leif

*Four Lands - Gallery of Heros*

Also having the same problem accessing this file in the "Four Lands - Gallery of Heros" thread:  http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=31100

Same stuff, different thread.  Oi!!


----------



## Creamsteak

All of my attachments seem 404'd.


----------



## stonegod

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> All of my attachments seem 404'd.



Ditto. In my PBPs here and https://www.enworld.org/index.php?threads/181500/


----------



## Leif

*attachments*

Ok, I thought maybe I could fake out the system by re-loading the attachments. So, I tried that -- I uploaded a file to the "Constables of the 14th Ward" thread, which was a map  that showed our players' positions from a few days ago.  The upload appeared to work normally, and I was very exited.  But, guess what?  When I tried to view the newly uploaded .doc file, seconds after it was uploaded, I was told that it was already 404'ed.  Clearly there is something more going on here, no?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Also, the Buddy List is down as well.


----------



## Leif

*Thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou*

Attachments are working perfectly now!


----------



## olshanski

In the top of the D&D 4E forums, (http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=317) the link to the announcement "The Rules" doesn't seem to be working.

This is where it directs me, and I get the error.
http://www.enworld.org/announcement.php?f=317&announcementid=45

EDIT:  I see now that this error is across most forum pages.


----------



## Michael Morris

13 more days...


----------



## Stormwind

Whilst viewing the Living supers forum (http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=249), I attempted to read both the annoucements (*Announcement: Graphics Mode Setting* and *Announcement: The Rules - Please Read!*), however both links gave the 404 error page. The links in question are: http://www.enworld.org/announcement.php?f=249&announcementid=78 and http://www.enworld.org/announcement.php?f=249&announcementid=45


----------



## Michael Morris

5 more days till beta.  Every moment I spend patching this sinking ship is a moment away from the new one.  I'm working as fast as I can on as little sleep as I can function on.


----------



## udalrich

The graphics announcement thread in the Rules forum is broken.

http://www.enworld.org/announcement.php?f=3&announcementid=78


----------



## Stormwind

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> 5 more days till beta.  Every moment I spend patching this sinking ship is a moment away from the new one.  I'm working as fast as I can on as little sleep as I can function on.



 No problem, Well understood. Your efforts are much appreciated, but we wouldn't want you to burn out due to lack of sleep. Sleep is one of the necessary luxuries of life. Please make sure you get all the sleep you need


----------



## hornedturtle

The link for The Rules on the Living Eberron page has the 404 error


----------



## Leif

I've been a registered user since about January 2007, I think.  It says that any registered user can start a new thread, but when I try to do so, the system tells me that I don't have sufficient privileges.  That's ok, because I really don't want to start a thread right now, I was just explorig the site.  But I probably will want to start a thread someday, so the situation bothers me a little.  I thought that I had bought a one year paid membership, but I seem to still be on the site's "red headed stepchild" list.  What gives, eh?


----------



## dystmesis

Is the rules page still supposed to be 404?


----------



## Scott DeWar

do you mean the rules page for  *playing the game  *thread? if so it is still 404 for me, too.


----------



## Leif

*Sheesh*

My goodness, what is going on with enWorld being so slow today???   Is it running on an old Commodore 64 or a PET computer?  I'm sure that I speak for at least a significant minority of users here when I say that I'd be willing to chip in a few bucks for some kind of upgrade to keep this kind of thing from happening again.  I mean, come on, it was just a couple of weeks ago that it crashed horrifically, and now it's almost happening again.  I need my gaming fix!!!!  Of course, if I "chipped in" some bucks, I'd want correspondingly improved privileges on enWorld, but that's easy enough, isn't it?


----------



## hero4hire

I am getting a 404 message when I hit "My Subscribed Threads"


----------



## TiCaudata

Likewise for me and everyone in my games, specifically it says:

Warning: require_once(DIR/includes/functions_user.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /subscription.php on line 58

Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'DIR/includes/functions_user.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /http/subscription.php on line 58


----------



## Raven Crowking

TiCaudata said:
			
		

> Likewise for me and everyone in my games, specifically it says:
> 
> Warning: require_once(DIR/includes/functions_user.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /subscription.php on line 58
> 
> Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'DIR/includes/functions_user.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /http/subscription.php on line 58




My subscribed threads are the same.

RC


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

TiCaudata said:
			
		

> Likewise for me and everyone in my games, specifically it says:
> 
> Warning: require_once(DIR/includes/functions_user.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /subscription.php on line 58
> 
> Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'DIR/includes/functions_user.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /http/subscription.php on line 58




My subscribed threads are also the same.  How do I find the new address for the 'my subscribed threads link?


----------



## WizarDru

Mowgli said:
			
		

> My subscribed threads are also the same.  How do I find the new address for the 'my subscribed threads link?




Same for me.


----------



## Amazing Triangle

My subscribed threads also has this same error.

"     Warning: require_once(DIR/includes/functions_user.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /subscription.php on line 58

Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'DIR/includes/functions_user.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /http/subscription.php on line 58   "



So I will go with Ditto.


Any update on this problem?  I really wanted to play in a play-by-post and it makes it very hard with this problem.


----------



## Stormwind

http://www.enworld.org/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription&folderid=2 said:
			
		

> Warning: require_once(DIR/includes/functions_user.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /subscription.php on line 58
> 
> Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'DIR/includes/functions_user.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /http/subscription.php on line 58



 Likewise here. I've had the same problem for a couple of days now.


----------



## Amazing Triangle

It has been close to a week now, is there any word on what is happening with this?


----------



## TiCaudata

Here's the other discussion on the problem.  Morrus has said he won't be paying attention until he gets EN2 up, and no one can really tell us when that will be happening other than "as soon as it happens"

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=213239&page=1&pp=30


----------



## Spontorus

I miss my subscriptions as well... :c


----------



## Cheiromancer

The "dregs" banner ad has a bad link.  It reads 

http://www.enworld.org/www.lowlydregs.com

by inspection the real address is obvious.


----------



## Kwalish Kid

I got a bad link from the link to the Forums from the "confirm registration" page.

The link was: http://www.enworld.org/Array[bburl]


----------



## Big Mac

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Broken links on any hosted site need to be brought to the attention of the operator of that site.




Maybe you should update your 404 error to include that information. It currently tells all people finding 404 error messages to post in this thread. (Alternatively, maybe you could post a bunch of contact links in the first post of this thread.)

I just read though this entire thread looking for a report about the broken PDF links on this page:
http://www.enworld.org/cc/creature_crypt/index.php

I guess I'll have to look for a Creature Crypt person to report the dead PDF URLs to now. (I'll send them an email after lunch.)


----------

